# New Crohn's/Colitis Pain Research in Chicago



## centerforpainstudies (Dec 4, 2013)

The Rehabilitation Institute of Chicago’s Center for Pain Studies is looking for research volunteers who are currently experiencing chronic pelvic pain related to the following conditions: 
• Irritable Bowel Syndrome 
• Interstitial Cystitis (bladder pain)
• Crohn's/Ulcerative Colitis (colon inflammatory pain)
• Prostatitis (pain related to an inflamed prostate)

Participants must meet the following criteria:
• Men and women at least 18 years of age
• Experiencing chronic pelvic pain for at least three months 
• Willing to take a study medication
• Be willing to participate in 4 visits at the RIC Center for Pain Studies over 15 weeks 
There will be no costs to you for being in this study. You will receive $30 after each visit in compensation for your time and travel expenses.

For more information, please call (312) 238-5654 
or email centerforpainstudies@ric.org


----------

